# Gwathel Calad stellt sich vor!



## Ulgalas (19. April 2008)

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Mae Govannen, Vemu und Grüße, interessierter Sippenloser. Wie ich darauf komme? Du bist kein Sippenloser Held? Nein? Nun, dann willst du deine momentane Sippschafft wohl verlassen, wie? Nein? Nun.. dann hast du dich sicher nur verirrt in diesem Viertel und bist nur aus versehen in unser Sippenhaus gelaufen.



He!? Du bist ja immer noch hier! Ahh.. ich seh schon.. ich hatte doch recht, oder? Na dann komm, setz dich an den Kamin, hier hast du nen Krug Bier, ein wenig Kuchen ist vielleicht auch noch da. (eine Hobbitdame ist aus dem Hinterzimmer zu hören, soweit man ihr schmatzen verstehen kann sagt sie etwas wie:" Meim, schkein Kuschen möhr da!" .

Ok, Kuchen haben wir nicht mehr, aber Bier ist immer da.. dabei versuche ich schon ewig dieses Fass hier auszutrinken, aber es wird irgendwie nicht leer.. aber das ist ja nun auch egal. Nun, dann mal nicht so schüchtern, junger Held, raus mit der Sprache. Du suchst also eine neue Heimat. Nun, wir könnten dir vielleicht eine bieten. Wir sind die Sippe "Gwathel Calad", die Verbündeten des Lichts. Bei uns gibt es alles was man sich vorstellen kann. Bier, Kuchen (ok, nicht immer wie du siehst), wir machen Witze über Elben, die Elben bei uns machen Witze über Zwerge und alle machen Witze über Hobbits. Naja.. und über unseren Anführer Ulgalas macht natürlich keiner Witze...zumindest so lange er es nicht hört..natürlich. Aber kommen wir doch mal zum wesentlichen, den "Eckpfeilern" dieser Sippe:

Die Sippe Gwathel Calad wurde am 18.4.2008 gegründet und hat zur Zeit den Sippenrang 10.

Was können wir bieten?

- Eine Sippe aus mehr als 30 Mitgliedern, davon rund 15 sehr aktive und 10 mind. einmal wöchentlich aktive. Viele von uns kennen sich schon 5 oder sogar 6 Jahre aus unserer alten Guild Wars Gilde Devils Dark Destiny (Jaahhaa..die von GIGA).Wir legen viel Wert auf eine freundschaftliche und familiäre Gemeinschaft. Daher ist es uns recht wichig, dass sich unsere Spieler am Sippenleben beteiligen. Spieler die nur unregelmäßig/selten spielen können sich nur schwer in eine feste Gemeinschaft mit einbringen. Dennoch geht das RL natürlich vor und wer verhindert ist, der ist verhindert. Wir sind eine Feierabendsippe. Die größte Aktivität ist bei uns zischen 18 Uhr und 23 Uhr zu sehen. An den Wochenenden ist es Abends auch oft sehr voll, je nach Wetterlage 

- Reife und erwachsene Mitglieder zwischen 18 und 48 Jahren (gut, unsere Frauen sind erwachsen, bei uns Männern sch****t es^^)

- Einen häufig und gern genutzen Voice Server (TS ³)

- regelmäßige Ausflüge in alle Instanzen im Quest und Hardmode. Ausserdem auch regelmäßige Ausflüge in die SvA Instanzen.

- Ein wöchentlicherBG Raid und. Dazu hin und wieder "Nostalgie Raids" nach Helegrod und in die Spalte wenn Interesse besteht. Wächter und DN werden auch gern besucht.

- Hilfe bei Quests und Büchern und natürlich gemeinsames füllen des Buchs der Taten

- Viele fleissige Handwerker die einem gern was zusammenbauen, brauen oder kochen.

- Keine "Anwesenheits- und Aktivitätspflicht". Wer nicht kann, der kann nicht. RL geht vor und manchmal braucht jeder ne Auszeit vom Spiel. Jedoch sind Abmeldungen bei längerer inaktivität (Prüfungen, Urlaub, Auszeit etc.) sehr sehr wichtig

- Einige begeisterte Ettenspieler. Sowohl auf der Seite der Freien wie auch einige Monster (inkl. eines Monsterstamms)

- Erfahrene Spieler in allen Klassen die einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Erfahrung in allen Instanzen und Raids.

Was erwarten wir?

- mindestens einen Stufe 20 Charakter! Auch völlig neue Spieler, die mit F2P sind bei uns herzlich willkommen!

- Wir erwarten KEIN Strahlenset! Wer aber Interesse an unseren Raids hat der sollte auch bereitschaft zeigen sich wenn nötig die erforderlichen Strahlen zu holen.

- Nette, erwachsene Mitspieler ab 18 Jahren die gerne ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft sein wollen und dies nicht nur in der Probzeit zeigen.

- Hilfsbereitschaft und natürlich Spaß am Spiel und nicht schon kurz vorm MMO- wechsel stehen

- Interesse sich am Sippenforum zu beteiligen. Wer das nicht liest an dem geht alles vorbei! 

- Einhaltung der Regeln von CM, besonders auch der RP Regeln auf Belegaer

- Aktive nutzung unseres Voice Servers zum gemeinsamen spielen. Aktiv heisst nicht, dass es Pflicht ist ihn immer beim Spielen zu nutzen. Es ist jedoch ein wichtiger Bestandteil unseres Sippenlebens und ein Punkt auf den stark geachtet wird.

Und nun fragt sich sicher der eine oder andere: Und wo bleibt das RP? Ihr seid doch auf Belegaer!!!

Nun, wir sind in erster Linie eine Sippe die ihren Mitgliedern ein "Heim" bietet, in dem sie nette Spieler finden um zusammen zu spielen und einfach "Spaß mit Freunden" haben. Bei uns gibt es keine internen Regeln und Zwänge wann, wie und wo RP betrieben werden muss. Jeder kann und darf so viel oder wenig RP betreiben wie er möchte. Dennoch gibt es auch bei uns einige RP begeisterte und hin und wieder wird auch mal ne ganze Instanz mit einer schönen Geschichte bespielt. In erster Linie sind wir aber eine PvE Sippe Wir spielen mit Voice Server und der Sippenchat ist ein OOC Chat.


Zu unseren Raids: Wir nutzen eine SKS Liste, keine DKP Punkte da dies fairer ist für Spieler die nicht immer Zeit haben. Eigentlich ist es insgesamt Fairer als DKP. Wir sind keine Profiraider sondern machen das aus Spaß am Spielen in großen Gruppen. Natürlich möchten wir dabei auch Erfolg haben Aber das ganze soll ein Spiel bleiben und keine Pflichtveranstaltung.

Nun, genug der Worte. Lasst Taten sprechen! Habe ich euer Interesse geweckt? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich euch hiermit nun den Schlüssel zu unseren Türen der Schrift [/font]
http://forum.gwathel-calad.de


----------



## Ulgalas (26. April 2008)

Zu Ulgalas, Sethrix und Sophrona gesellten sich in den letzten Tagen Birosch, Arvveny, Gilarond, Ulgarion und Nudowen! Unsere junge Gemeinschaft wächst also!

Doch noch sind wir gern bereit den einen oder anderen einsamen Helden aufzunehmen. Gern nehmen wir auch absolute LotRO Anfänger auf und geben Starthilfe (In Form von Tipps, Tricks und Hilfe).


----------



## Ulgalas (4. Mai 2008)

Und weitere 3 Gefährten verbündeten sich mit dem Licht.. doch weiterhin ist Platz in unseren Reihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (13. Mai 2008)

Die Gemeinschaft der Verbündeten wächst zusammen, doch noch ist  Platz in unseren Reihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (20. Mai 2008)

Wieder sind wir ein paar mehr, doch nehmen gern noch weitere auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (27. Mai 2008)

16 Mitglieder, 18-40 Jahre, 5 weibliche Heldinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gerade am WE jede Menge Aktivität... noch ist Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (3. Juni 2008)

Und nun sind die ersten 50iger in unsere Reihen gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (10. Juni 2008)

Aktueller Stand (in etwa)

4 50iger, 2 46er auf dem Weg zur 50, einige in den 30iger Stufen und viele zwischen 15 und 30, also für quasi jeden Stufenbereich etwas dabei. Quests, Bücher und Instanzen werden viel besucht, gerade an den Wochenenden ist bei uns viel los, dazu haben wir sehr viel Spaß auf unserem Voice Server. Noch ist Platz in unseren Reihen, springt mit auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ulgalas,

Ich würde wirklich gerne bei euch mit meinem (momentan) lvl26er Wächter Halegar mitmachen. Als ich die Beschreibung eurer Sippe gelesen habe, wusste ich sofort, dass das das Richtige für mich ist. Ein bisschen RP, nicht zuviel, nur wenn man Lust hat. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe besucht ihr auch Instanzen, was mir für meinen weiteren Spielverlauf wichtig wäre. Ventrilo habe ich zwar noch nicht (bisher habe ich immer TS2 benutzt) aber das sollte kein Problem sein, dürfte ja recht schnell installiert sein. Das einzige Problem was sich mir stellt ist dieses:


			
				Ulgalas schrieb:
			
		

> ...ab c.a. 18 Jahren...



Ich bin erst 16 Jahre und würde euren Anforderungen ja somit nicht entsprechen. Bestände vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass ihr mich trotzdem aufnehmt? Ich denke ihr habt diese Altersgrenze eingerichtet um kleinen nervenden Kiddies keine Eintrittsmöglichkeit zu geben, ich denke aber solange sich jemand korrekt verhält und ausdrückt, sollte einer Mitgliedschaft nichts im Wege stehen. 

MfG Kaeppiman aka Halegar


----------



## Ulgalas (29. Juni 2008)

Nun wollen wir uns mal wieder melden. Wir haben nun einige Spieler im 50iger Bereich und noch ein paar auf dem Weg dorthin. Wir spielen in Zukunft regelmäßig (grad am WE) die Instanzen und arbeiten nun auch oft gemeinsam an den Büchern. Auch für "nicht 50iger" sind gerade im Lvl Bereich von 20-35 noch einige von uns unterwegs


----------



## Ulgalas (11. Juli 2008)

Weiterhin Platz für den einen oder anderen in unseren Reihen. Angemerkt sei, dass die Nutzung unseres Voiceservers mittlerweile zum Standard gehört und daher mit in die Wertung eingeht wenn es darum geht ein Mitglied nach der Probezeit in die Sippe aufzunehmen. Wir suchen derzeit verstärkt Spieler in den Stufen 30-50, da dort die meiste Aktivität bei uns herrscht.


----------



## Ulgalas (30. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder ein kleines update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir suchen weiterhin den einen oder anderen Gefährten für unsere lustige Truppe^^  In welchem Stufenbereich ist recht egal^^ Wir haben eigentlich in allen Stufen mehrere Spieler oder auch Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bewerbt euch! Klasse und Rasse ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (6. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein UP! Wir suchen noch Spieler. Im 50iger Bereich werden benötigt: Alle Klassen, da wir in (naher/ferner) Zukunft evtl. einen Raid aufbauen wollen. Besonders benötigen wir im Moment aber für die Instanzen ( Carn Dum etc. ) noch ein paar 50iger. Wir haben zwar in allen Klassen 50iger, aber es sind natürlich nie alle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders Barde und Wächter haben wir nur einmal, dass fehlt dann manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gibt es zur Zeit viele im Bereich 30-40 und auch wieder einige Neueinsteiger in LotRO... also Bereich 1-25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über eine nette Bewerbung würden wir uns sehr freuen!


----------



## Ulgalas (18. August 2008)

Und ein Up, es ist noch etwas Platz. Wichtig ist, dass sich Neulinge von selber versuchen in die Sippe einzubringen. Wir sind mit c.a. 20 Leuten schon ein kleiner Haufen und neue Leute die "schüchtern, schweigsam und unauffällig" sind gehen darin leicht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (3. September 2008)

Mal wieder ein Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sippengröße: <20
Sippenhaus: Vorhanden! Kommt doch mal vorbei und schaut es euch an! Siedlung Breeland, Bronnen, Langestr. 5! Jeder ist willkommen!


----------



## Ulgalas (6. September 2008)

Link im Startpost repariert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (19. September 2008)

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler die Spaß an den Instanzen haben oder auch gern mal in der Gruppe das Buch der Taten füllen. Auch würden wir gern in Zukunft innerhalb der Sippe die Spalte besuchen. Daher benötigen wir noch nette, hilfsbereite Spieler die Lust 1-2 mal im Monat die Spalte zu leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (1. Oktober 2008)

Die Planungen des Sippeninternen Spaltenraids laufen auf Hochtouren! Wer noch nie, oder selten in der Spalte war und dort gern hin und wieder mal rein möchte, der kann mal bei uns vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir wollen nicht jede Woche in die Spalte, sondern immer mal wieder und ohne viel Druck und lästigen Zwang und Regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spalte zum Spaß und nicht wegen Items oder dem Balrog.. ok.. wegen des Balrogs schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (5. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mit eigenem Planer für Instanzen, Quests und die Zukünftigen Raids! Ab sofort wieder alle Klassen, Rassen und Stufen willkommen! Ihr wollt gern Herr der Ringe Online gemeinsam mit "Freunden" Spielen? Und Herr der Ringe macht euch auch auf Dauer Spaß? Dann kommt zu uns!


----------



## Ulgalas (10. Oktober 2008)

Es haben sich 3 weitere Gefährten zu uns gesellt und im Moment sind wieder mehrere Stufenbereiche bei uns vertreten! Wer also Spaß am Spiel und "nette" Leute sucht, der schaut einfach mal bei uns vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (18. Oktober 2008)

Ab sofort mit neuem Forum und neuer HP (noch in Arbeit, vorläufige Version online)

www.gwathel-calad.de


----------



## Ulgalas (1. November 2008)

Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (20. November 2008)

Die Tore sind weiterhin geöffnet.. für Morianer wie auch für nicht Morianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (12. Dezember 2008)

Nun kommt mit uns nach Moria,
auch wenn ihr nicht seit Zwerg,
viele Helden sind schon da,
bei Durin, unterm Berg


----------



## Ulgalas (23. Dezember 2008)

Auf auf, noch haben wir ein paar Plätze in unserer Sippe zu vergeben bevor die Tore sich schliessen!


----------



## Ulgalas (13. April 2009)

Kleines Update, unsere neue Homepage ist nun online unter www.gwathel-calad.de


----------



## Ulgalas (5. Mai 2009)

Unsere Sippe hat nun die Tore wieder für 3-5 neue Spieler geöffnet! Du solltest einen Charakter der Stufe 60 (oder kurz davor) haben und aktiver Spieler sein. Desweiteren solltest du Interesse an Raids und Instanzen haben.


----------



## Ulgalas (13. Mai 2009)

update


----------



## Ulgalas (29. Mai 2009)

Noch 2-3 Plätze frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (30. Juni 2009)

Update


----------



## Ulgalas (23. August 2009)

Der eine oder andere könnte noch einen Platz in unserer Sippe finden!


----------



## Ulgalas (13. September 2009)

kleines Update


----------



## Ulgalas (22. September 2009)

Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (13. November 2009)

Und es darf sich wieder beworben werden. 1-2 Plätze sind noch frei. Derzeit gibt es in der Sippe jeweils 1 Filikul, Wächter und DN Raid und das selbe noch einmal in der Allianz


----------



## Ulgalas (4. März 2010)

Und nach langer Zeit darf sich bei uns wieder beworben werden! Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze zu vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgalas (17. März 2010)

update


----------



## Ulgalas (12. April 2010)

Update


----------



## Ulgalas (20. Juni 2010)

update


----------



## Ulgalas (21. August 2010)

Update


----------



## Ulgalas (6. Dezember 2010)

Update


----------



## Ulgalas (29. Dezember 2010)

Und weiterhin auf der Suche!


----------



## Ulgalas (16. Januar 2011)

Wir suchen verstärkt Spieler! Auf auf, auch F2Pler die ganz neu in Mittelerde sind, sind bei uns herzlich willkommen


----------



## Ulgalas (30. Januar 2011)

Weiter aktuell


----------



## Ulgalas (25. März 2011)

Wir haben mal wieder Platz für den einen oder anderen


----------

